# New Casio OutGear TRIPLE sensor watches



## Rocat

Thanks to Starscream over in the Casio subforum for bringing this to my attention. So I figured it needed to be shared here.

Take a look and see what you think about the new SGW-1000, that is 1000 not 100. Yes, these will be built to a price point that will have to be less than a PRG-270 or even a PRG-300. But it will have the same senor technology V3 as best I can tell. They will be battery powered but have a low battery indicator.

They have also updated (colors and strap) the venerable SGW-100

So what do you folks think?

OUTGEAR - Watches - CASIO


----------



## Everdying

i think casio have gone nuts, and that this should be under the protrek line.
as it is now, it is already competing with the PRG350...yet looks like a PRW3500...like wtf.


----------



## Rocat

Everdying said:


> i think casio have gone nuts, and that this should be under the protrek line.
> as it is now, it is already competing with the PRG350...yet looks like a PRW3500...like wtf.


I agree, the triple sensors should be under the Pro Trek line but there has to be a retail price lower limit and build quality limit that they do not want to go below with the Pro Trek name. Casio obviously thinks there is a market for a low cost, battery powered, triple sensor and I agree. 
Just think of it as a low cost back up to your 3500.

I have a PRW-3500, a PRG-270, a PAG-80 and of course a Rangeman. I also had a PRG-260 and PAW-1500. Depending on actual build quality I would not mind owning one of these SGW-1000 as a cheaper knock about watch.

I do like the idea of pushing triple tech down market. But it can't be done in the Pro Trek line that is why its in the SGW line.

Size/weight comparison between a PRW-3500 and the SGW-1000:

3500 56 X 47 X 12.3 89G
1000 54.7 X 54.1 X 12.3 53G

So the SGW-1000 will be a light weight but so is the WS-220 and it is nearly indestructible. IMO the resin glass is probably a plus since it can be polished out with Polywatch.


----------



## Everdying

looks like the SGW-1000 does not have the typical 22mm lug width of the 3500.
my best guess is it looks like 18mm.

but the SGW-1000 does sound like a nice alternative over getting say the older PRG-240...both 100m, both rotating resin bezel (at least i think the SGW bezel rotates), but one with newer tech.
what is missing tho - as i cant find it in the manual - is the power saving mode.
so i guess its stated 2yr battery life is based on normal watch mode, and will be drastically shortened with extensive ABC usage.


----------



## Rocat

Based on the picture it looks like the SGW-1000 does not use a rotating bezel. But at this level I was not expecting it. The SGW-100's bezel does not rotate either.


----------



## hiker

thanks rocat for this..

.seems that is it exact same module as prw 3500 /prg 270 or there is some difference?
.after long time casio has updated outgear line it seems.

price is 111 and 119 dollars at following site.if it falls further we wont mind!

https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio-collection-watches/


----------



## hiker

Everdying said:


> i think casio have gone nuts, and that this should be under the protrek line.
> as it is now, it is already competing with the PRG350...yet looks like a PRW3500...like wtf.


casio knows something that most of us don't! end Is nigh.lol ..or am i serious?have u seen world markets?

anyway

this really is a surprise as i was expecting a twin sensor update to outgear range.alti/baro/thermo with v3 sensor
but may be this strategy will make more profits for them...look.if this watch is like under 100 bugs i will surely get it!even though i dont like its big size

Size of case: 54.7 × 54.1 × 15.3 mm
they have increased the size almost to level of prw3500.

i wish they had used CR2032 battery instead of cr1616.2032 had lasted 3 years easily.or they intentionally did this?you guess yourself

anyway i guess there wont be any prg 350 line up coming now.or is it coming?


----------



## hiker

sgw 450 is the new twinsensor.

SGW-450H-1A - Watches - CASIO

better looking than its processor sgw 400

sgw 100 has new colorschemes as well


----------



## Rocat

hiker said:


> sgw 450 is the new twinsensor.
> 
> SGW-450H-1A - Watches - CASIO
> 
> better looking than its processor sgw 400
> 
> sgw 100 has new colorschemes as well


Yes Hiker, I noticed right away the 450 looks much better than the 400.

In regard to the SGW-1000 to the other Pro Trek V3 watches, the only things I see different are, battery powered, non-rotating bezel, resin glass, and a less expensive case. But it still *functions the same.*You can't tell me they will not sell a ton of these


----------



## hiker

here is what i see.may be in states side where watches sell a lot it may not happen but in many places i fear the following.
this outgear series and even the prg 300 is much cheaper alternative to much more expensive protrek lines.so till the shopkeepers sell out the more expensive models they will hesitate to keep prg 300 and this outgear series (which is even cheaper than prg 300/prg 270)...so i think their availability will be a problem for atleast some time.
i cant find prg 300 anywhere near me.and i remember when prg 270 was launched and its price dipped than it was hard to find in most shops!specially the positive version.because when their prices fell to 120 dollars or so the shopkeepers either increased their prices or did not keep them so that more expensive protreks and g shocks sell.in which their profit margin is more as well.i am not an economist or businessman but these things are easy to figure out.

in my view if sgw 1000,s initial price is like 110$ than in month or two it must come down to 80 or so ...in that case i myself may get one even if i dont like the color scheme ...it will be a good beater watch .remember he quality of sgw100?
and battery i change myself so i dont mind non solar.have changed plenty of batteries in devices myself.though it wil be after longtime I will be getting a non solar casio.


----------



## Rocat

hiker said:


> here is what i see.may be in states side where watches sell a lot it may not happen but in many places i fear the following.
> this outgear series and even the prg 300 is much cheaper alternative to much more expensive protrek lines.so till the shopkeepers sell out the more expensive models they will hesitate to keep prg 300 and this outgear series (which is even cheaper than prg 300/prg 270)...so i think their availability will be a problem for atleast some time.
> i cant find prg 300 anywhere near me.and i remember when prg 270 was launched and its price dipped than it was hard to find in most shops!specially the positive version.because when their prices fell to 120 dollars or so the shopkeepers either increased their prices or did not keep them so that more expensive protreks and g shocks sell.in which their profit margin is more as well.i am not an economist or businessman but these things are easy to figure out.
> 
> in my view if sgw 1000,s initial price is like 110$ than in month or two it must come down to 80 or so ...in that case i myself may get one even if i dont like the color scheme ...it will be a good beater watch .remember he quality of sgw100?
> and battery i change myself so i dont mind non solar.have changed plenty of batteries in devices myself.though it wil be after longtime I will be getting a non solar casio.


If it comes down to around $80USD it should be a no brainer for anyone who hikes/camps, stays and plays in the wilderness, to buy this as a back up.

Yes the SGW-100 is tough and heavy, It has a very solid feel, almost as if it is made of metal. It also has a mineral crystal. The SGW-1000 series I feel will be the same quality as the SGW-500 which is less than the SGW-100.


----------



## Rocat

The new models are starting to trickle in.
The SGW-450H is starting to show up on eBay now for $79.50 with free shipping (e-packet=slow boat) from Hong Kong. I believe this seller has a good reputation on WUS.

SGW 450H 2B Blue Casio Watches Twin Sensor 100M Analog Digital CHRONOGRAPH100M | eBay


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Best realistic photos I can find in the net for the SGW-1000 (see below). From these photos this watch doesn't seem to be too much different from the PRG-270. It's only slightly "cheapified" with harder plastic case, thinner band, slightly lesser decorative details (front & back), and sans solar. Looks like it's using spring bars for the band just like the PRG-270, unlike pricier Protreks with metal tube lug screws. This also confirmed Rocat's comment about the bezel's immovable.

All credits to this site and more photos there: horademoda.com CASIO SPORT GEAR TRIPLE SENSOR SGW-1000-1AER
















From Casio's specs, it's slightly larger than the PRG-270, but lighter (compare to resin versions only). It's using module 3439, different number from PRG-270 (3415). But a quick scan of the manual I can't seem to find any major difference, besides solar.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Rocat said:


> Yes the SGW-100 is tough and heavy, It has a very solid feel, almost as if it is made of metal. It also has a mineral crystal. The SGW-1000 series I feel will be the same quality as the SGW-500 which is less than the SGW-100.


Speaking of the devil... this was what happened to my SGW100 crystal just the other day from mowing my lawn! I think a piece of rock kicked up by the lawn mower happened hit it in high speed. Only found out later when I was washing my hands and the watch.


----------



## Rocat

watch_geek2014 said:


> Best realistic photos I can find in the net for the SGW-1000 (see below). From these photos this watch doesn't seem to be too much different from the PRG-270. It's only slightly "cheapified" with harder plastic case, thinner band, slightly lesser decorative details (front & back), and sans solar. Looks like it's using spring bars for the band just like the PRG-270, unlike pricier Protreks with metal tube lug screws. This also confirmed Rocat's comment about the bezel's immovable.
> 
> All credits to this site and more photos there: horademoda.com CASIO SPORT GEAR TRIPLE SENSOR SGW-1000-1AER
> View attachment 4790210
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790218
> 
> 
> From Casio's specs, it's slightly larger than the PRG-270, but lighter (compare to resin versions only). It's using module 3439, different number from PRG-270 (3415). But a quick scan of the manual I can't seem to find any major difference, besides solar.


Thanks WG,

These are nice pictures. One thing I just realized with these SGW-1000 is that there will be no glare from the solar panels. The lcd from any angle should be readable hopefully without ghosting either.


----------



## Rocat

The SGW-1000 has hit the bay from Hong Kong for $113 with free shipping. 
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...io+sgw-1000.TRS0&_nkw=casio+sgw-1000&_sacat=0

Not quite the bargain yet considering it's about the same as a PRG-270 Stateside that is solar and better built.

I look forward to see what the prices will be in say, September.


----------



## Everdying

the buckle looks plastic.
hope im wrong.


----------



## Rocat

Everdying said:


> the buckle looks plastic.
> hope im wrong.


It does appear to be plastic without a spring bar, that never hurt the DW-6900. I guess it could be replaced the same way others have removed it from the DW-6900. Spread it apart, remove it and replace it with a metal buckle. I know I have spare buckles from older watches in my parts bin.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Everdying said:


> the buckle looks plastic.
> hope im wrong.


You're correct. From the photos above, the band, buckle and keeper all look very similar to the ones in the current SGW-100, which are all resin/plastics.

The SGW-100 however is using a "reverse lug" (or whatever official term), where the watch is supporting the center portion of the spring bar, while the band itself hooks onto the ends. The SGW-1000 looks like using a normal lug design, where the watch is supporting the two ends, while the band hang onto the center portion. This member's photos in this old thread shows the exact construction of the SGW-100 lug. https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/casio-sgw-100-strap-question-314568.html#post2631219


----------



## hiker

thanks for pics.I was trying to find them.
sgw 100 looks grood.but present price is a bit high,it should be 70% the price of prg270 t0 compete with it in my opinion.

as for plastic buckle,resin gass and even 1616 battery (instead of higher stamina 2025 used in sgw earlier series) ,they all seem an effort by casio to downgrade it so protrek series does not suffer.if casio wanted than at no or very slight additional cost they could have given mineral glass,steel buckle and 2032 battery)...but this is marketing for you...


----------



## cal..45

Actually I find acrylic glass preferable over mineral, it has the lowest grade of reflection with the highest legibility. Steel or plastic buckel - I couldn't care less, never had a problem with one or another. I agree on the batt - a CR2025 or CR2032 would have been much better, even with Casios conservative power ratings I find a CR1616 (around 55mah capacity) non suitable for such a watch.... 


cheers


----------



## Rocat

Cal,

How is the LAD weather watch so far? I look forward to a very complete and detailed review with both pros and cons.


----------



## cal..45

Well, my new assignement starts on sunday, so far it holds up very well under showers, saunus and swimming pools. Sensors are very accurate and fast, no complains so far.


cheers


----------



## Rocat

cal..45 said:


> Well, my new assignement starts on sunday, so far it holds up very well under showers, saunus and swimming pools. Sensors are very accurate and fast, no complains so far.
> 
> cheers


Good to hear

Teach the new guys to shoot straight and evade caputure.


----------



## hiker

cal..45 said:


> Actually I find acrylic glass preferable over mineral, it has the lowest grade of reflection with the highest legibility. Steel or plastic buckel - I couldn't care less, never had a problem with one or another. I agree on the batt - a CR2025 or CR2032 would have been much better, even with Casios conservative power ratings I find a CR1616 (around 55mah capacity) non suitable for such a watch....
> 
> cheers


plastic buckle is not a very bright idea for an outdoor watch that is supposed to go through tough use .how much a metal buckle cost that casio is saving on that?thats the question.10 cents may be?


----------



## Rocat

Not being snarky but I have never heard of one of Casio's plastic buckles from say, a DW-6900 or even the SGW-100 breaking? I am sure those buckles are strong enough.


----------



## Cobia

Just had a quick read through this thread, they look ok but there is nothing cheaper and nastier than a plastic buckle on a watch, well that is except for a fake non rotating bezel, this is pretty low stuff from Casio imo absolute garbage imo, no offence to anybody buying one but any watch with a fake bezel and a plastic buckle is garbage imo.
Probably cost casio about $2 to make one of these, probably less.


----------



## Cobia

Totally agree, theres no excusses, it just goes to show how casio have treated this watch and its buyers, and anybody that stats a plastic buckle is anywhere as strong or practical as a metal one is taking the piss lol.

Edit, sorry, the post i quoted didnt show up.


----------



## hiker

Cobia said:


> Totally agree, theres no excusses, it just goes to show how casio have treated this watch and its buyers, and anybody that stats a plastic buckle is anywhere as strong or practical as a metal one is taking the piss lol.
> 
> Edit, sorry, the post i quoted didnt show up.


hmmm,yes true.small things sometime matter when someone is about to pull the trigger and buy a watch.
in my prt 40 watch the strap and buckle just broke one day when i was riding a bike and watch fell down on road !the buckle was plastic or metal i dont remember but strap over all was pathetic.i think it got resin rot even before the watch did.

and the price of sgw 1000 is still 140$ in most places!even if it goes down to 100$ than who will buy it over prg 270 having solar power and much better strap than this?
in my opinion casio did not make a wise decsion launching this.but if this watch had CR2032 battery and say a battery hatch in back for quick battery replacement in field than it would have attracted more customers.some say that user replaceable battery hatch in back compromises water resistance.to them my answer is that atleast half of people i know dont wear their watches during bathing, swimming and etc.as for sudden rain shower etc,any watch can resist that much water.my weather master 7 never got any water inside it even after years of use.
i have never seen Any ABC watch using cr1616 battery before.so I fear its battery life may be disappointing.


----------



## Rocat

I think you guys are right about the battery not being up to the task of the capabilities of this watch. Good thing I already have a PRG-270 and other solar Casio ABC's. I feel it is time to skip this one all together.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Agree here too, CR1616 is weak. My guess it's the same module as PRG270, subtracting solar, then just drop a regular battery in there the same size as the CTL1616. They don't even want pay a tiny bit of R&D cost for refitting at least a CR2016 (thinner than CR2032).


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Saw the first new SGW-100 (one hundred, not to confuse) for $70 plus shipping from Japanese importers. Only the negative display one for now. Hopefully, they will drop down more when they are more widely available. But I doubt will drop down to the level (<$40) of the current SGW100 models any time soon.


----------



## Rocat

watch_geek2014 said:


> Saw the first new SGW-100 (one hundred, not to confuse) for $70 plus shipping from Japanese importers. Only the negative display one for now. Hopefully, they will drop down more when they are more widely available. But I doubt will drop down to the level (<$40) of the current SGW100 models any time soon.


My best _guess_ is the negative 100 models wil stay about $20 more than the standard models once the prices stabilize.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Whoever updating the Casio USA website needs to be fired! It's not the first time watch specs / descriptions got switched up, just because someone's too lazy to check what they copied and pasted.

From: Sports, Mens, Womens, Ladies, Digital, Analog Wrist, Watches | CASIO America, Inc.
























On the other hand the Casio International site's error free, and not to mention has a much better organization and layout. Can't believe there are day and night difference between two divisions' websites in the same company. OUTGEAR - Watches - CASIO


----------



## Rocat

LOL.

BTW, the SGW-100-2B looks pretty good in a real life photo. I realize the negative lcd may be worse than in the pictures due to studio lights. But I like the look so far.
BUY Casio Protrek Compass Thermometer 200M Watch SGW-100-2B, SGW100 - Buy Watches Online | CASIO NZ Watches

The SGW-1000 in blue and green looks good as well. Still stinks the battery chosen will not last long in the watch.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Just realized the new cloth band SGW100B-3*A2* and old cloth band SGW100B-3*V* are very close in the model number! Only differ in the last two characters. I think it's going to be a heck of a confusion for both the buyers and sellers.


----------



## hiker

watch_geek2014 said:


> Whoever updating the Casio USA website needs to be fired! It's not the first time watch specs / descriptions got switched up, just because someone's too lazy to check what they copied and pasted.
> 
> From: Sports, Mens, Womens, Ladies, Digital, Analog Wrist, Watches | CASIO America, Inc.
> 
> On the other hand the Casio International site's error free, and not to mention has a much better organization and layout. Can't believe there are day and night difference between two divisions' websites in the same company. OUTGEAR - Watches - CASIO


yes.a lot of times the data provided in casio sites is not accurate.i wonder why


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

I saw both a SGW100-2B and a SGW1000-1A up close and personal in a local store. The SGW1000's a surprise find, I didn't even know it's released in stores yet. Despite heavy discounts from the US Labor Day sales, I turned away from both! Here are the reasons why.

SGW100-2B:
Despite this is one of those with a more legible negative display, comparing to the positive SGW100, it simply reduces the display visibility by at least 50%. Kind of a waste consider how good the SGW100's display is. Also it makes the compass pointer on the outer edge harder to see. The build quality is the same as the regular SGW100, same 3-piece hard resin case with steel bezel and steel back. Its blue/orange color scheme doesn't look too impressive in person to me. The blue (very dark) steel bezel ring looks painted on (my guess), so not sure how long that blue will last before revealing the metal underneath. 

The verdict, since I already have the SGW100-1V, I didn't feel compelled to get this as well, mostly due to the negative display. For those Ok with negative displays, then may be it's fine.


SGW1000-1A:
This is the positive model and the display is exceptionally clear! May be because there's no solar panel and the LCD's closer to the crystal, which makes it clearer. The store also carry a PRG270, so I was able to compare them side by side. Both look very similar in shape. The SGW1000's slightly bigger than the PRG270, but it's lighter. The SGW1000's time digits are bigger than the PRG270's. The resin case for the SGW1000 is obviously made of cheaper / harder resin. And here's the major turn off: the watch band is of thinner / softer material not only, but also the lug construction looks / feels very fragile. The PRG270 already is the Protrek with less robust lug design by using regular spring bars. The SGW1000 further degrades it by having a large gap between the watch case the band, allowing the band to flex at the lug in an unnatural manor. If you want to find the likely point of failure, this would be it.

The verdict, for those who already have a Protrek, you will likely turn away from this one due to its quality (lack there of). For those never own a Protrek before, this could be a decent triple sensors watch. But since its price point is very close to the PRG270, you can have something of better quality with not much more money.


----------



## hiker

I think the sgw 1000 will sell if its price point is around 80/85$.......
another interesting thing will be to know whether the alarm sound is louder than 270 In this watch.
I think casio reluctantly released this model and tried to make sure that it does no effect sales of potrek too much..otherwise 1616 battery in ABC watch seems stupid.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Got myself the SGW100B-3A2! ;-) I got this mostly because of the all black case, though not a big fan of the green button and green tinted screen. Will change to a resin strap soon, since the cloth strap (though not bad) won't survive under continual contact with water.









Here you can see the green stitches on the strap and the new Outgear logo on the keeper.




















One note, I think the SGW100's are probably all shipped with the demo mode activated, which scrolls through the different modes of the watch automatically. That's the way mine was, so are other store display ones including the SGW100-2B negative version. Not sure what button combination activates that, once pressing one of the buttons it's gone. But it's certainly a way to drain the battery faster, not sure why Casio choose to do that.


----------



## Rocat

Does the green lcd reduce overall clarity, especially in low light situations, say inside a dim room?


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Rocat said:


> Does the green lcd reduce overall clarity, especially in low light situations, say inside a dim room?


Sorry for the late reply, been super busy with work lately. Here's the comparison between the regular SGW100-1V display and the green SGW100B-3A2 display.

Without flash under dim lighting.








With flash.








In reality the green display is a little harder to see under normal light conditions, I say 10% reduce in clarity to the regular display. The green tint perhaps help reduce glare though, as evident by the photo with flash above.


----------



## VR16710

I really like that watch, think I am going to spring for one rather than the 270. Casio's specs does list a CR2025 which should be better than what's in the SGW-1000. I'm excited to try the material strap as well, see how it is vs the resin, thanks for posting the pics! Amazon has one for $49, with free shipping, oh so tempting.


----------



## VR16710

Order placed! I had really been looking at a 270 or maybe even 300, but heck, for the price this will be a great way to try it out for size etc. I really like the looks of the simple to read face, no unnecessary when you just want a quick glance, such as bike riding. No solar of course but I also really don't have much use for the altimeter or barometer. Looking forward to my first venture into a sensor laden watch.


----------



## Sodiac

Just came back from Costco to look up the SGW1000-1A, Costco has them for $69.95, seems like a pretty good deal, I've been out of the watch scene for a long time but may pick one of these up.


----------



## Rocat

Sodiac said:


> Just came back from Costco to look up the SGW1000-1A, Costco has them for $69.95, seems like a pretty good deal, I've been out of the watch scene for a long time but may pick one of these up.


They seem to be good value now. The lcd's are very crisp. Just be aware that it is battery powered, not solar. If you use the features a lot. You will be changing batteries more so than you would on a non sensor digital watch. Other than that, go for it.


----------



## GaryK30

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Got myself the SGW100B-3A2! ;-) I got this mostly because of the all black case, though not a big fan of the green button and green tinted screen. Will change to a resin strap soon, since the cloth strap (though not bad) won't survive under continual contact with water.
> 
> View attachment 5421162
> 
> 
> Here you can see the green stitches on the strap and the new Outgear logo on the keeper.
> View attachment 5421178
> View attachment 5421202
> View attachment 5421210
> 
> 
> One note, I think the SGW100's are probably all shipped with the demo mode activated, which scrolls through the different modes of the watch automatically. That's the way mine was, so are other store display ones including the SGW100-2B negative version. Not sure what button combination activates that, once pressing one of the buttons it's gone. But it's certainly a way to drain the battery faster, not sure why Casio choose to do that.


I have an SGW-100B-3V, which is the other one with the nylon strap (Casio calls it cloth/leather). I'm not a big fan of the strap. Did you change yours to a resin strap yet? I thought I read before that this requires a change to the springbar and the bracket, not just a replacement strap.

Edit #2: I found your post that answers my question.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/casio-sgw-100-strap-question-314568-2.html


----------



## Sodiac

Rocat said:


> They seem to be good value now. The lcd's are very crisp. Just be aware that it is battery powered, not solar. If you use the features a lot. You will be changing batteries more so than you would on a non sensor digital watch. Other than that, go for it.


Thanks, weird thing, I have 2 solar G-Shocks and another solar watch and I'm always obsessed that they're not getting enough light, so I'd actually rather have a battery I can change.


----------



## Sodiac

Sodiac said:


> Just came back from Costco to look up the SGW1000-1A, Costco has them for $69.95, seems like a pretty good deal, I've been out of the watch scene for a long time but may pick one of these up.


Here we are, 8 months later, in February of 2017 and they're still in stock at Costco, I just saw one today, now $49.95! Maybe if I wait another year or so they'll be giving them away!


----------



## xevious

Doubtful they'll give them away. ;-) $49 seems like the lower limit, when considering the functionality of this watch.

I finally picked up an SGW-1000. A nice used example for $30 shipped. The only visibly wear to the naked eye is the "TRIPLE SENSOR" label on the top end of the bezel, and under a magnifying lens the "NW" section of the metal inner bezel has some of the black plating rubbed off at the leading edge (easily muted with some Sharpie touch-ups). It's otherwise in terrific shape. Owning this is a nice "training watch" for a beefier ProTrek. You get the experience of many similar functions plus the watch size presence. It's a really huge watch compared to most G-Shocks.


----------



## nolarefugee

Walmart has the watch for $68.60 online. What was interesting is that I saw the same watch in two Walmart stores marked at $97. The higher priced watches were SGW-1000-1ATN, the less expensive ones were SGW1000-1ACF. Does anyone know the difference in the last two characters in the model number?


----------



## Rocat

There is no difference. The letters at the end after the -1 denote the market it is to sell.


----------



## nolarefugee

Rocat said:


> There is no difference. The letters at the end after the -1 denote the market it is to sell.


Thanks Rocat, I assume the watches I saw in the stores had been there for awhile and nobody bought them at $97. I went back to the store and bought one, showing them their online price, I got it for $68.


----------



## Rocat

That's a good price for one. Enjoy it.


----------

